# Soda Stream co2 Bottles



## aquatickid (May 23, 2012)

Today i bought two soda stream bottles off craigslist. One has a pin type nozzle and the other a circular type. I've researched and heard rumors that only the pin type has a two way vaulve and that the circular one has a one-way vaulve. Does anyone have any experience with these?! I found a place in uk that has an adapter from soda stream to regular co2 reactor. Can i just change the whole tip on the canister to one that takes a regulator? the adapter i found is from co2supermarket.com/uk something like that! I want to use the milwaukee regulator with needle vaule and bubble counter. I need help guys! What do i do? How do i hook this thing up to the tank!!!! I'm still trying to fin a place that fills it too. I live in fredericksburg VA. Not too many choiced. I want to know if all co2 is the same? can i go to a welders shop and get some from them or is it to unpure for the fish? Why is this co2 thing so hard?! lol.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Change out the valve if possible


----------



## TrippieCrippie (May 21, 2012)

The converter you are looking at is most likely for you to go from a regular tank to a sodas team machine not in reverse. Highly doubt you will find anyone to fill the tank for you. Typically you have to have a time stamp on your co2 tank showing the date it was pressure tested. All co2 is the same in my opinion I have always had my tanks filled up at my local welding shop.


----------



## Tyger (Dec 9, 2010)

Trippie Crippie,

I just attempted to reply and your pm quota is exceeded.


----------



## aquatickid (May 23, 2012)

Is welding co2 the same as beverage co2? Is it all the same?:icon_ques


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Its to expensive to trade soda stream bottles. 
No and yes, but its both co2.
Beverage shouldnt have any oils mixed in, welding sometimes has it, but it doesn't do harm to your tank inhabits.


----------



## AquaPipes (Jun 4, 2012)

SodaStream usues a proprietary thread to prevent you from refilling the bottles locally. Instead they want you to trade them in for new ones at certain stores.

Back when they first got started, they would provide adapters so you could get them refilled locally, but now that they've gone mainstream they no longer will provide those.


----------



## m8e (Oct 16, 2009)

Sodastream™ bottles is probably the most expensive and proprietary ones. But there is other companies that make bottles that fit Sodastream™ machines, they use the same thread but might not use the same type of valve. Some of them can even trade in Sodastream™ bottles with their own at refills.

at least at this side of the pond.:icon_smil


----------



## aquatickid (May 23, 2012)

Cool, i'll look into it. If i have to get new bottles it's not a big issue. I bought both of these soda stream bottles for $30 bucks on craigslist so it's not a big finacial hit. Do places usually refill tanks or do you trade them in like propane tanks?


----------



## rpddink (Nov 11, 2010)

dang I was think of trying them


----------

